# Any town theme ideas?



## Shabontama (Oct 15, 2013)

The other day, I decided to give my New Leaf town a 'theme', meaning basing it on something I am interested in, like, a movie, a video game, etc.

But I can't think of a 'theme' that strikes my fancy. Also, an Alice in Wonderland 'theme' is out of the question, because my sister is going to use that 'theme' when she buys New Leaf.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated, providing that they are appropriate.  Also, I _certainly_ wouldn't mind if you guys gave me some tips as to how to decorate my 'themed' town...


----------



## Lauren (Oct 15, 2013)

Portal would be a good one!


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2013)

Hunger Games
Egypt; Ankha, Lucky...


----------



## TARDIS (Oct 15, 2013)

My primary town is TARDIS, with 3 character alts besides mine:  Rory, Amelia & River.

Secondary town is Serenity.  So far, I'm the only resident. But I will probably add Wash, Zoe & Mal (or River/Simon/Inara) as soon as I can decide.  :/


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 15, 2013)

You could make a 'dead' theme, with Lucky, Sprocket, Cube, Stitches, Ribbot, etc.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 15, 2013)

What about a South Pole theme with just penguins? You could use iceberg patterns and change the time to winter, cut down most of the trees and plant pines. It would look really awesome in my opinion. You could name it "Polaria"


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2013)

Pokemon for X and Y


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe 1950's. One house could be a diner, another could be a drive-in movie theater, maybe. That would be entertaining.


----------

